# Happy Father's Day millin'!!!!



## SDB777 (Jun 15, 2014)

After going to the south side of Cabot, and looking over some timber. Figured it was time to make some sawdust....yup, everything was right where I left it.






The half Green Ash log was not on the bunk of the mill, so I guessed that was as good of a place to start as any! Think it would have been easier 'lifting' the whole log, half logs don't roll well......and the Green Ash timber is really hard!






Love this sawmill! Those chunks sitting on the 4x6 bunk material?? Yup, 2-1/2" thick Green Ash slabs, the 'stickers' and some 1x5 lumber! Fun stuff, by the way....Green Ash is really hard!!! And pecking from the back of the 'stack' is the Jonsered 2094Turbo, waiting to be used for something.....just not today.






Another view of the 'junk'!!! Someone cleaned a little stuff in the shed too.







The wife thought that I was an idiot for standing out in the burning sun. Told me there was a perfectly good umbrella leaning against the house and I should use it. She walked over and said the post would slide right into the upright of the mill head.....now why didn't I think of that three years ago?





Scott (she's smarter then me, by a LOT) B

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2014)

Amazing what you do with that little mill, folks should take note of what can be done with a chain saw and a small mill. I always enjoy seeing your milling pics, thanks for sharing. 
P.S. The umbrella is way cool. Just keeping the sun off of you is a huge bonus.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 15, 2014)

Cabot in Franklin?


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 15, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Cabot in Franklin?




What state is Franklin?
Cabot, Ar. Like on my profile....



Scott (hehehe...it's past naptime) B


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 15, 2014)

Ohhhh we have a company where from that leads the world in carbon black fabrication called Cabot! hahahah


SDB777 said:


> What state is Franklin?
> Cabot, Ar. Like on my profile....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 16, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Ohhhh we have a company where from that leads the world in carbon black fabrication called Cabot! hahahah




See, that makes a lot more sense.......



Scott (chicken good!) B


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 17, 2014)

Great pictures of your operation. Looks like you are turning out some incredible lumber. Do you use all that lumber, or sell part of it? Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 17, 2014)

Git it done Scott. Git it done. That LT10 has seen a lot of action hasn't it? And a lot of pignut.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 17, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Git it done Scott. Git it done. That LT10 has seen a lot of action hasn't it? And a lot of pignut.



More Eastern Red Cedar and Southern Red Oak then the Pignut Hickory, and soon to be more American Sweetgum too. Without looking at my records, I have put 22,500-ish boardfeet through the uprights in the last 3.7yrs....not much compared to those folks that 'cheat' with all those fancy hydraulics...




Nature Man said:


> Great pictures of your operation. Looks like you are turning out some incredible lumber. Do you use all that lumber, or sell part of it? Chuck



Most of the stuff I have in front of the mill right now is customer logs. And I try to make their timber look the best it can, I think that is definitely an advantage of doing the milling 'manually'(I can actually see the timber from where I am, instead of behind a control panel)....the photo's are just 'fun'.


I'll be bringing home some Silky Sassafras timber on Friday!!! Not only does the stuff smell awesome, the timber has some really neat tones and hues inside! I won't be having much of on the website though....I think I'm going to keep it for myself. Bowls and game call stuff!!! Maybe 600bft of it(estimates, just from looking at the timber standing).






Scott (pictures are windows into my backyard) B


----------

